# Im having 4th IUI today, i thought id join fertiity friends!



## pollypineapple3 (Sep 29, 2004)

*Hi ya every one, my name is polly and im 40 years old, ive just been recomended this site by one of your fellow buddies, Im from N Ireland and had been serching for a good uk based site,

ive been trying to concieve for at least 3 years now, i have 3 girls to my ex husband and would dearly love to share motherhood with my wonderful partner of 3 1/2 yrs. everything has been checked with me and all's ok, my partner has low sperm count, morphology, and they are bad swimmers, cant remember the word for that 

I have had 3 failed IUI's and 1 cancelled cycle, now im having my 4th IUI later today at 12noon. Maybe with the help of god this will work for us this time.

Im so glad to see theres a live chat room here too as i just love to chat, its really looking good already 

hopefully ill be posting with u all very soon

love polly xxx *


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Polly
Welcome to FF, you'll find loads of support for you as you got through treatment, I really hope it works for you
Chick


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi  pollypineapple3 

welcome to ff, like chick said you will find loads of support on here from other lades going through this-there is a iui message board your welcome to post on.

good luck with your iui today and look forward to nattering with you in the chat room soon

take care 

Love

Mez
xxxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Good Luck Polly   

Hope today goes well for you and your dp xx

Jennifer xx xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

welcome to ff pollypineapple3

and good luck with your iui  

luv pam xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi pollypineapple3

good luck for your IUI today, fingers crossed

if you would like to join in with more IUI-ers, hop onto IUI girls part 39 and introduce yourself, we are all very friendly and there are I think 4 girls on there in their 2ww post IUI - and i know a couple go into the chat room quite alot so you will have some good company

  for later

kimj x


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi there Polly

Welcome to fertility friends. I would definately join the IUI link as the are great. The other advantage you ahve is that we have a really great group on here from NI. Here is the link to some info in the introductions about us all

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,14222.0.html

Leave us a message so we can get up on the first page again 

and we are going to have a get together in early November.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,15230.0.html

Good luck to day and the next 2ww. In the IUI link mentioned by Kimj you will be able to enter the big muvva house...it is hilarious.

welcome and love
Megan


----------



## BOBBLE (Sep 28, 2004)

HI POLLY........ALL THE VERY BEST FOR THE IUI TODAY.........

I AM ON 2WW TESTIN 11/10 WITH NIGHTNURSE,CLAIRABLLE AND ANNIEM.

Come chat in the chat room or post on IUI girls, you will be goin the BIG MUTHER HOUSE...... 

Speak to you soon Polly.   



BOBBLE XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Good Luck Polly !!!!!!

See u in chat !!!

Belinda xxx


----------



## pollypineapple3 (Sep 29, 2004)

*Ohhhhhh many many thanks girls for your kind welcomes, and for the links provided, i will diffently check them out tonight.......

its all so groovy on these boards, i love all the wee options to make ur text glow!

rite must go and find the tww section and let every one no im in for the duration lol 

love and wishes to every one

polly xxxx*


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Polly

welcome to the fertility friends. u will make many friends here, everyone is oh so nice  

Lots of love and luck for ur 2ww on iui i hope that u will be posting to tell us u have a BFP     in 2 weeks time

I hope that all went well yesterday with ur tx

I am a regular late nite gossiper, and am often in chat room and different parts thru out the day too.

love and hugs
Emilyxx


----------

